# Frage zu DLL-Datei in Vermeer²



## BikeRider (26. Juli 2011)

*Frage zu DLL-Datei in Vermeer²*

Ich habe auf meinen Rechner Vermeer² installiert und das letzte Patch installiert. 
Wenn ich das Spiel starten will, bekomme ich die Meldung, dass die Datei A2dLib-2.22.dll nicht vorhanden sei.
Ich habe mich schon per Google umgesehen, aber nichts dazu gefunden.
Weis jemand wo ich diese ominöse Datei her bekomme.
Die original CD liegt im Laufwerk.
Mein System: siehe Signatur.


----------



## BikeRider (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frage zu DLL-Datei in Vermeer²*

 Weis niemand einen Rat ?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (2. August 2011)

*AW: Frage zu DLL-Datei in Vermeer²*

ka, angeblich gehört die datei zum kopierschutz 
hab nur irgendwelche russischen server gesehen was download angeht ... 

würds beim hersteller support versuchen, hab vermeer² zuletzt gespielt als ich noch winxp hatte


----------

